# light wattage question.



## Jebaidah (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a 48" 65 watt x 2 coralife light. Will it hurt it or be dangerous to put 45 watt bulbs in it. They light up fine but will they get to hot or hurt tbe light itself


----------

